# Shop improvements



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

List the things you've done to improve your shop here...


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Find a deal, change your shop.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Rebelwork said:


> Find a deal, change your shop.
> View attachment 432406


Got a deal on some electronic drums?


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

1) This summer I moved from an unheated, 24x20 moldy basement to a new 35x30x15 foot insulated shop with central air and heat. Also has a half bath. It is next to my new hexadecagon (16 sided house) on a lake where I am doing the cabinets and woodwork. And Yes, the angles make for interesting challenges.

2) just finished installing an Oneida 5 hp dust collection system. It is replacing a 5 hp dust collection motor I bought with my Woodmaster. There is no comparison. The Oneida, with their professionally designed duct system, will never leave me wanting for more.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Cleaned it up. While I am not overly messy, nor do I leave many things lying about, it just seems to end up piling on tabel tops, etc.
Cleaning everything up once in a while is the single most useful upgrade I do in there.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Still working on this. Trying to figure if I want drawers or not. Just more places to store junk I guess. Need to find some black and teller paint.


----------



## KI5AAI (Nov 4, 2021)

Last week I made lots of changes. I hooked up a dust collection system. Made an outfeed table with hinges. Made a cabinet for my old Jet table saw to help with the dust collection. Made a wing for my table saw with storage underneath and a sliding vertical shelf. Posted it in the DC forum but thought I would put the link here for ya 

Recent changes to shop


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Jan 27, 2017)

Rebelwork said:


> Still working on this. Trying to figure if I want drawers or not. Just more places to store junk I guess. Need to find some black and teller paint.


Wow, @Rebelwork! That's a nice stand! I have the same saw, and am now inspired. I was going to say you need to add at least one drawer to keep your blades in.

I suppose there's not actually a "Dewalt Yellow" swatch in the BORG.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

The painted one is not mine. I'm copying. But don't tell😉


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

AwesomeOpossum74 said:


> Wow, @Rebelwork! That's a nice stand! I have the same saw, and am now inspired. I was going to say you need to add at least one drawer to keep your blades in.
> 
> I suppose there's not actually a "Dewalt Yellow" swatch in the BORG.


what I understand “marigold” is the color


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Currently ongoing but VERY tantalizingly close to completeion.

#1. Finishing up long term mod goals on my Central Machinery 14" band saw. 
#2. Wen impeller on my HF DC, pulling the 55 gallon Thien drum in favor of a neutral vane. I need the floor space. I have the template and material for the neutral vane, I just need to do it. Will do comparison before and after to figure out CFM, the other point of removing the Thien pre separator is to remove CFM restriction from the system. The neutral vane is reportedly good at keeping all the chips, and most, but not as much of the fines as the Thien out of the filter. I have no qualms about blowing down the filter more often. I do it maybe twice a year. If I go up to 4x so be it...
#3. I am a bit privy to what Santa is bringing me this year. I am finally adding Rapidaire (knockoff but same idea) compressed air plumbing to my shop. 3 outlets. Miter saw / workbench, central hose reel, and at the front between the overhead doors. 

Ongoing but a bit further out due to, well resources. Money, and time.

#1. Complete the build of the drawers for my miter saw bench. Ran out of plywood and I really don't want to make walnut or maple utlitiy drawers for this thing.
#2. Build of lathe storage / ballast workbench. I have the measurments, and I am collecting the materials. Digging for cast offs / dumpster diving for construction discarded 2x4s and 2x6s. This is not meant to be pretty, I am using reclaimed drawers from Hurricane Harvey tearouts, and am doing 4 storage drawers, wtih a compartment that will be filled with 2 bags of quickcrete. The entire concept is to keep the lathe from dancing across the floor as I try to round up / balance odd shaped pieces I am working with.
#3. Related to the lathe storage bench, Sharpening station. Most likely will end up attached to the end of the lathe bench. This needs to house the Ryobi 8" grinder, Wolverine jig parts, and have a place to store the Geigers Truing solution tool, as well as the OE tool rests from the Ryobi that got removed in favor of the Wolverine. Also needs a cupholder of sorts to hold a stainless steel tumbler that will be used as a quenching bath. 
#4. Conversion of the old T12 flourescent shop light fixtures to LEDs. I tried direct swap bulbs that were a horrible failure. Even though the box says T12, T10, T8 compatible, they only work with T8 ballasts. If I am going to go through that, I will go with the ballast bypass bulbs. Found a set I like on Amazon, requires non shunted keystones. Ordered the keystones, will order the bulbs after the new year. My B-day is coming up anyway.
#5. Drill press storage cabinet. One of thoe cabinets that rolls over the base of a floor drill press. I need to maximize my storage in minimum space. Design is more or less done, need to figure out a cutlist, but it looks like 2 sheets of 1/2". This one I WILL at least for drawer front and doors, go with Walnut as I want the practice...


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Here's some pix of my scroll saw mobile base. It has half lap corners and a swivel caster at the point. The fixed casters are on a beveled piece hinged to the frame, with a block in front trimmed to be just shorter than the casters when the lever on the hinged piece is locked down with a toggle. I leave it with the lever up, so the toggle pivot screw isn't in tension.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I added a shelf to my tool hutch


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Turned out nice Big country. There must npbe a little market for those as a guy is selling them in different sizes starting at $60 and up.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I eventually added one over my miter saw. I'm trying compact hand tools around the shop table.. I think I'm going to take it down and paint it..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Searched Lowes and Menards. No Marigold paint. Guess I'll have to order it from Amazon...


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I usually don't spray wood with spray paint. Which spray paint from Amazon would you recommend. Will order as soon as I know which will work best.

Tired of checking all the stores..thx


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Sorry I tried to offer some assistance.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Can't check the date if you can't find the color..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Bought a yellow and and black from Home depot. Will Have to buy Marigold from Amazon for twice as much..Nobody stocks it on the shelf..


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

i would prime it first is you would use less off the yellow.
black and primer less cost vs the marigold yellow.
also I would gloss due to dust does not stick as well.


marigold yellow



  






Matthews Paint Dewalt Yellow / 10243 / *#ecbb00* Hex Color Code. The hexadecimal color code #ecbb00 is a shade of yellow. In the RGB color model #ecbb00 is comprised of 92.55% red, 73.33% green and 0% blue. In the HSL color space #ecbb00 has a hue of 48° (degrees), 100% saturation and 46% lightness.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Biotec said:


> i would prime it first is you would use less off the yellow.
> black and primer less cost vs the marigold yellow.
> also I would gloss due to dust does not stick as well.
> 
> ...


The Marigold seems to be the intent color recommended. I did buy gl9ss. Looking for a close Delta color so I can order both.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

On my way to get the the pipe for the router crafter, I stopped at my favorite pawn shop..4x24 like new $55..


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I kept my sharpened pencils in a drawer, but I am always reaching for a new one. I'm also worried I will set a tool on my phone so I made a combo phone /pencil/tweezer holder from a scrap of ash. I mounted a little caddy below it to hold my protective equipment plus my tape measures.


















I also organized my router drawer a little but better. I like keeping these in a drawer to keep the dust off.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

If I put my phone up like that, I'd forget where ot was...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It's ongoing, and I am too lazy to read what I wrote above so here is my status...

#1. Shop lights converted to ballast bypass LEDs done.
#2. Upgrades to HF DC done. Wen impeller, Wynn filter, neutral vane check check check...
#3. Conversion from 4" main to 5" main DC ducting. Pending delivery of duct. I screwed up and ordered delivery instead of pickup at Home Depot. The HVAC section of every home Depot near me is badly scattered so I opted to put the responsibility for insuring I get hte right stuff on them. My bad... Process ongoing. Assuming I get my duct and elbows by Wednesday, by Next Saturday I should be done. For now, I am only upgrading the mains to 5", all branches will remain 4".
#4. Built a dedicated sharpening station / grinder stand. Done, placed by the overhead door. Can be moved as needed.
#5. Built a flip top stand for my jointer and planer. Done and done.
#6. Building, as in in process right now, flip top stand for my Rigid sander and scroll saw. I need to dig the pegboard, and more 1/2" Schedule 40 out from the corner. Ugh... It is however going together much better than the first one!
#7. Install compressed air piping system. Done. Upgrade same piping system to 3/8" MPT fittings to insure full flow from compressor, through filter assembly, through piping assembly and couplers, all air pathways to be 3/8" Done mostly. I need 1 more 3/8" MPT x 1/2" push to connect fitting. These things come with a 1/4" hex restrictor in them, but they can be VERY carefully drilled out. Unfortunately there is a VERY Fine line between perfectly drilled out, and rendered unusable. Pending on delivery of some additional to be drilled out victims, I mean adapters...
#8. The one thing I could not upgrade to 3/8 in the air system is the self retracting hose reel, and of course hoses. The hose reel however had been mounted just above the compressor in the back of the shop when it would be better suited to being at the front between the overhead doors. I finally got up off my butt and moved it there. MUCH beter install location, and will give me the room to work when I have to tear down the sheet rock in that spot to do some repairs to the idiot framed attic stairs. You don't want to know...

These are all updates I have done since November last year, and are honestly the result of finding things that were either just breaking down, or not working as I had hoped.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Rebelwork said:


> List the things you've done to improve your shop here...


Spent an entire day "calibrating" my shop. Tuning my sliding miter saw, did not even realize it had somehow become ever so slightly out of square and plumb until I checked a cut I did not like last week. Cleaned and lubricated my spindle shaper and cleaned the tires on the power feed. Checked all tables for square and adjusted where I had to. Does not sound like much, but made a big difference. I also cleaned the tops of all my machines and coated with Bostik.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Finally got a can
Only can in 40 miles.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Was at Walmart yesturday to buy some poly for my counter top. Noticed they had 12 fresh cans of gloss Marigold.

All that driving to get one can and now everyone has restocked..


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

#1. Shop lights converted to ballast bypass LEDs done.
#2. Upgrades to HF DC done. Wen impeller, Wynn filter, neutral vane check check check...
#3. Conversion from 4" main to 5" main DC ducting. Done
#4. Built a dedicated sharpening station / grinder stand. Done, placed by the overhead door. Can be moved as needed.
#5. Built a flip top stands. One for planer and jointer, the other for sander and scroll saw.
#6. Install compressed air piping system. Done. With the exception of the Central Pnuematic hose reel, all connections from air compressor, through filtration assembly and distribution network are 3/8" ID instead of necking down to 1/4". Getting the max I can out of my compressor setup.
#7. Build and installed miter saw extension with T track and flip stop. In process for the one for the other side. Once both sides are laid out, will add the measuring tapes. The left side fence starts exactly at 10" from the outside kerf edge of the blade so I know where to start the tape...









#8. Finished hot rodding the old Central Machinery 32208 bandsaw. Added a Kreg Precision Bandsaw fence that I got on a lightning deal on Amazon. This saw has been upgraded with the following. Riser Block kit, Timberwolf blades, Accura Roller Bearing guides, Grizzly G0555 tension release mechanism, Carter Cobra Coil, MLCS safety on / off switch with a smack off paddle, reloacated to the post instead of below the table, so I can use it without stooping. Jet 2.5" dust port on the lower blade guard in OE location, 2.5" powertec port added to lower wheel guard, Carter wheel brush, unknown MFG urethane tires, Acculink belts, and last but not least, Harbor Freight mobile base.










#9. Cut down and added an old pull out spice drawer as an under the extension wing accessories drawer for my table saw to hold my safety equipment, and small jigs...

















#10. Not that long ago I had FINALLY decided to get up off my tailbone and finish up the drawer for my miter saw bench, so here they are in all their inglory, my basic ugly drawers...


----------



## PeteB (Oct 13, 2013)

Rebelwork said:


> On my way to get the the pipe for the router crafter, I stopped at my favorite pawn shop..4x24 like new $55..
> View attachment 435295
> View attachment 435296


I have one of those. When you turn it on hang on tight. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

What did you pipe the air with? I used the Rapidair system. Then found out the 1/2” is only warranted for 5 years.


----------

